# not much of a myth now!



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

so that lady who drowned there boscs to train them so they posted this a long time ago and since have been trying to cover it all up saying it's fake well I fianly dug it all up and now look for your selfs.....



> 'hurt himself.and then be the good humans who get him out, as usual, since he can't do it himself....yet!
> 
> We did this all while being very mindful to not show face, hands or let him smelll us. We did not sing or speak, either.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> so that lady who drowned there boscs to train them so they posted this a long time ago and since have been trying to cover it all up saying it's fake well I fianly dug it all up and now look for your selfs.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lucky little fella

whats this about?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

well kaffir2 on youtube goes on about how her savannah monitors are all tamed and stuff but before he talked about the drowning method of taming a bosc monitor well after they made videos and all kinds of other stuff denied it ever happening and posted videos showing people how good there lizard is but what really happend is really really bad.... and I just quoted some stuff I dug up....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Um... is there a story behind this?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> Um... is there a story behind this?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah... okay... maybe link us to the YouTube video or something?

Otherwise this just seems like unattached ranting. LOL.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ill link you guys videos tonight but if you can search Kaffir2 on youtube you will get all there videos...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I think we're going back to a thread that was shut down because it gave the wrong impression about monitor training...


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm confused.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I know the vids you are talking about but the monitors are appearing to be tame, however that is still animal abuse.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> I know the vids you are talking about but the monitors are appearing to be tame, however that is still animal abuse.


yes! there is more behind all that and I just brought it up again lol but they seem tamed but realy are not my monitor is tamed or what ever they want to mean about tamed but I did not use any methods just lot's of attention....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It took thousands of years to domesticate the dog and still you have ones that are beyond reprise... Dunking a monitor's head in the water is not going to 'tame' it. From the reading I've done, reptiles are never really 'tamed' in the true sense of the word. What happens is they become tolerant of us and learn that we're not a threat. Some eventually accept us. Nothing more.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Mettle said:


> It took thousands of years to domesticate the dog and still you have ones that are beyond reprise... Dunking a monitor's head in the water is not going to 'tame' it. From the reading I've done, reptiles are never really 'tamed' in the true sense of the word. What happens is they become tolerant of us and learn that we're not a threat. Some eventually accept us. Nothing more.


Ding Ding Ding!!! We have a winner!!

To use the term "tame" in monitors is totally misleading. In all of the "smarter", (that is reptiles that differentiate between food and threat response) all that you can have are animals that either perceive you as a threat or animals that don't perceive you as a threat. No reptile will ever show affection or a desire to please it's owner.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I guess monitors that someone attempted to domesticate using this method and accidentally killed in the process are very tame...


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> It took thousands of years to domesticate the dog and still you have ones that are beyond reprise... Dunking a monitor's head in the water is not going to 'tame' it. From the reading I've done, reptiles are never really 'tamed' in the true sense of the word. What happens is they become tolerant of us and learn that we're not a threat. Some eventually accept us. Nothing more.


Ding Ding Ding!!! We have a winner!!

To use the term "tame" in monitors is totally misleading. In all of the "smarter", (that is reptiles that differentiate between food and threat response) all that you can have are animals that either perceive you as a threat or animals that don't perceive you as a threat. No reptile will ever show affection or a desire to please it's owner.
[/quote]

Id love to hear what you know!


----------

